# Canon U.S.A. Exhibits Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions And 8k Technology At The 2016 NAB Show



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 7, 2016)

```
<em>Live Speaker Sessions, Extensive Lens Exhibits and 8K Imaging Display are Just Some of the Highlights in the Canon Booth</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., April 6, 2016 </strong>– At the 2016 NAB Show in Las Vegas, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will showcase its full line of professional 4K and high-definition imaging equipment for motion picture, television production, video content creation, and still photography at booth C4325. Additionally, there will be presentations and panel discussions throughout the show featuring Canon Explorers of Light, ASC members, and other emerging voices in imaging culture. A unique, immersive event, 8K Ride Experience showcases Canon’s innovation in current, emerging, and future technology by providing a simulated journey through a realistic, panoramic landscape powered by Canon 8K imaging technology. Visitors will also have hands-on opportunities with the full range of Canon Cinema cameras, 4K reference displays, HD Video and DSLR cameras, including the recently announced EOS-1D X Mark II and EOS 80D DSLR Cameras. On the lens side, users can see the latest in Canon Cinema, Broadcast, and EF lenses. In addition, on display will be Canon’s line of high- resolution Projectors, including a 4K HDR Projector and its first laser model, the LX-MU800Z.</p>
<p>“The NAB show is Canon’s opportunity to show our valued customers and the industry our latest technology as well as the multitude of ways that Canon digital imaging solutions can help them achieve their vision,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “NAB is an amazing show for us to connect with professionals in all aspects of video creation, editing, and distribution.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><b>A Beautiful Planet</b>

Cinematographer James Neihouse, ASC will be presenting alongside Marsha Ivins, a former American astronaut and veteran of five space shuttle missions, about the making of the IMAX® movie <i>A Beautiful Planet</i>. The film, premiering in April, was largely shot aboard the International Space Station using Canon EOS C500 and EOS-1D C Cinema Cameras in 4K. Neihouse has worked on more than 30 IMAX® films including <i>Space Station 3-D</i> and <i>Hubble 3-D.</i> He has also trained more than 25 shuttle and space-station crews on the intricacies of large-format filmmaking.  Ivins consulted on <i>A Beautiful Planet </i>drawing on her many years of experience with filming in space during her tenure with NASA.</p>
<p><b>8K Technology </b>

Canon will be bringing its 8K Ride Experience to NAB as well. First introduced at the Canon Expo this past September in New York, The 8K Ride Experience projects video on large screens surrounding viewers to give them a unique sense of movement while sitting or standing still. By experiencing such high resolution imagery from all angles, the technology can simulate a physical journey often sparking a physical and emotional reaction. Additionally, Canon will be showcasing working prototype 8K cameras and lenses, with the stunning imagery shown on Canon 8K displays. Also on display will be a prototype 4K Projector capable of covering up to 100 percent of the DCI color space.</p>
<p><b>Canon Professional Services</b>

Canon’s Professional Services (CPS) will again be hosting the Canon Hospitality Suite, in Room C201. The Canon Hospitality Suite is open to all NAB tradeshow attendees with priority support for CPS Gold, Platinum, Cinema, and Enterprise members.  Visitors to the suite, located just off of the tradeshow floor, can experience Canon’s commitment to service and support for the professional imaging community.</p>
<p>Visit Canon at the 2016 NAB show at Booth C4325 in the Central Hall to see first-hand the latest products, hear from the Explorers of Light and the enjoy the 8K Ride Experience. For more information on the booth and an up-to-date schedule of the speaker schedule, please visit<a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/NAB2016" target="_self"> www.usa.canon.com/NAB2016</a>. Follow Canon throughout the show on Instagram at <a href="https://www.instagram.com/canonusa/" target="_blank">@CanonUSA</a> and Twitter at <a href="https://twitter.com/CanonUSApro" target="_blank">@CanonUSApro</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## DannyPwins (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Exhibits Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions And 8k Technology At The 2016 NAB Sho*

I'm ready!


----------



## j-nord (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Exhibits Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions And 8k Technology At The 2016 NAB Sho*

8K in the 5DIV confirmed :


----------



## et31 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Canon U.S.A. Exhibits Its Latest Digital Imaging Solutions And 8k Technology At The 2016 NAB Sho*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgvR3y5JCXg


----------

